# Burning smell with defroster.



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

title simply states it i live in new england and i use my heat in the winter and all of the sudden i smell something burning coming off the vents on the front window defrost but if i put it on the cool settingits fine... cont tell if its oil or exahust. but if its one of thought i should still smell it in the cold setting.... any ideas


----------

